# New Orleans Hornets (50-22) @ Orlando Magic (47-27)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Amway Arena, Orlando, FL
6:00pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

gonna be a toughie... im too lazy for analysis but should be a pretty high scoring affair imo.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm hoping that with CP playing and Tyson hopefully playing a full game (went out early with that hyperextended knee in the last meeting) it will be a different outcome than in the last meeting. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we still almost won that game.... stupid ely shot us out of it in the end


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

NBATV did have this game on their schedule...Now they've switched to PHX-Denver

Big thing with Orlando is the three ball.They shoot a ton of them and if they hit a high percentage they can clobber you no matter if you play well or not.Same thing could be said of a lot of teams though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Arroyo starting in Nelson's place.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheesh,this game is going to be a blowout if the Magic don't cool off.they're 10-20 shooting treys right now...I don't know if CP is hurt or not,but he needs to get something going if we're going to win.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dont sleep on the magic baby!! :yay:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Chris Paul's game looks nice im not gonna lie.....some of his passes are just crazy..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peja is just getting beaten all over the place tonight and he's doing nothing offensively


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, Hedo is exposing Peja on both sides of the ball, but you guys are killing us on the offensive boards.......should be a good game down the stretch tho, that's for sure


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG!!! what a bull**** call........:no:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

wow....u gotta be kidding me


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DANG!! Paul missed both free throws?? i hope this is a sign...nope. good game u guys....the refs could've been a lot better tho


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess it is better to be lucky rather than good.Hornets sure as hell weren't good tonight.CP pretty much stunk tonight,at least until the Hornets really needed him...Particularly by his recent standards.I think his back must have been stiff coming out of the lockerroom.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok. I passed out and I'm just coming to. Ugliest game on this road trip by far. All Hornets not named Mo Pete sucked tonight. He pretty much kept the Hornets in the game for the most part. I don't care who got double-doubles and what not, they sucked. Peja shouldn't have gotten so much PT tonight. He shot terribly and it's not like he was providing defense or anything. Mo had the hot hand tonight and Peja shouldn't have gotten more PT than Mo. Byron has got to learn how to ride his horses when they're hot. I'm going to go splash my face with a little cold water now.

CP made up for those missed free throws with the D on Dooling but he can't keep missing free throws like that.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Wasn't able to watch the game, but a win is a win so that's cool.

Looking at the box score, I've been noticing Julian's minutes waning lately, specifically in the last three games. After his good play last month, has that been something with him or is Byron Scott just being... Byron Scott?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Last time CP was named WC Player of the Month, he had a bad shooting game.


----------

